# Antler Curtain Rod Holders



## jhen

*This was my wifes idea and i must say it turned out pretty good. Used antlers to hold the curtain rods. The rods are ceder limbs i cut peeled and Dried in the attic. Pictures are not the greatest but oh well. *


----------



## lady linda

Nice, I like that ! LL


----------



## bill

I like it, did you put some type finish on the antlers? They look shiny


----------



## Robert A.

Now that is thinking outside the box!! I like the curtain rods from dried Stripped Cedar as well!!


----------

